# similar software to nik software ?



## yoman (Apr 18, 2012)

hello all the residence of the photo forum 
nik software has been a 'great friend' for me to sharpen most of my photos
however, lately i find the photos that are sharpened by nik software are a bit rough
i wanna use a software that could sharpen my photos but not rough
photomatix (for making HDR) does a pretty good job to do that but using photomatix makes my photos don't look real

this is the difference of the sharpened-photo between using photomatix and nik software




(i edited this picture using photomatix, it looks sharp and soft ! i really loved it, but as i said earlier, sometimes photomatix makes my photos don't look real that's why i prefer to use nik software)




(this pic was edited using nik software, it looks sharp but well it looks a bit rough, you could click the picture to have a look closer)

soooo, does anyone here know, let's say, better photo sharpener software than nik software ?
all answer would be highly appreciated :mrgreen:


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 18, 2012)

Check out PhotoKit Sharpener. PixelGenius - PhotoKit Sharpener

The sharpening algorithms in Adobe Lightroom (and maybe Camera Raw) came the guys who developed PhotoKit Sharpener.


----------

